# Confused, Upset, and angry



## mbrezjr (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi- I received a notice form Uber stating my driver account has now been suspended because a rider notified them I was driving while intoxicated. I know this is false because I don't drink at all. I tried to reach someone at Uber through messaging but all I received was a message stating the decision was non reversible. I then replied threatening legal action and received a call back in less than 5 minutes. The person on the phone only stated they would take my side of the story and that was it, no reinstating of my account because they had video evidence that I was walking out of a bar drunk that evening, which is totally false since I don't drink or go in bars. The person then stated that because I signed off my account for a couple of hours that evening and then signed back on, that was all they needed to confirm it. I asked if I had any way to see this supposed video and he said the only way they would respond again is if a law enforcement officer sent a information request. They would not be required to respond to my attorney or anyone else on this matter. I get they need to take accusations seriously, but to not even give me an opportunity to defend myself is upsetting and making me angry.
Has anyone else been falsely accused like this and had any recourse in getting reinstated? I find it crazy that I have no way of defending myself with Uber at all unless I file a police report on someone and I don't even know who it is. I'm not even sure the police would take such a claim without any other information and make the request for the supposed video. Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Get an attorney. Get the attorney to talk to a cop who will request the video. They will cave and reinstate you.


----------



## Deoxlar (Jun 27, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Get an attorney. Get the attorney to talk to a cop who will request the video. They will cave and reinstate you.


Assuming there's legal aid in his city. Do you know how much an attorney cost?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Deoxlar said:


> Assuming there's legal aid in his city. Do you know how much an attorney cost?


An attorney suited to the job would not even charge you. They would be confident enough that they would collect attorney fees from the defendant when they win, or take a loss if they actually lost for whatever reason.

Alternatively, go with a pre-paid legal account. That isn't that expensive and well worth it.

They automatically find the best attorney for the task when you approach them with your issue.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes, what Driving said^. There are "simple" procedures that can force any party to turn over the name(s) of the accuser, especially since this impacts your business and ability to support yourself.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

You can also ask to subpoena the person who reported you and take it to court for slander. He/she will be forced to show the video.



mbrezjr said:


> The person on the phone only stated they would take my side of the story and that was it, no reinstating of my account because they had video evidence that I was walking out of a bar drunk that evening, which is totally false since I don't drink or go in bars. The person then stated that because I signed off my account for a couple of hours that evening and then signed back on, that was all they needed to confirm it.


How in the heck a pax is able to get you on video and then two hours later get you again? Check around and see who might have a grievance against you, is highly unlikely that a pax will even think about the Uber driver as the pivot on their lives. I think is highly possible someone is out there to mess you up. The court and a nice lawsuit for defamation of character and slander will uncover the mystery.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Contact your state employment office, explain that you were wrongfully terminated and what the reason is, and that Uber will not cooperate with you. Also contact your states regulatory office for TNC companies, let them know what is happening. I will also DM you a third suggestion. Also, go to your local media, TV and newspaper, if you were truly wrongfully terminated, I'm certain your local TV stations have a consumer advocate or consumer investigation reporter who'd love a story like this.


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

Im sorry, OP. Thats a nightmare. 

Has this happened to other people? Ive only had one really unpleasant ride out of approx 600 and it was a really drunk woman who accused me of being drunk and wouldnt let it go. I hadnt had anything to drink in days. I worried about it for a week after. I hate how easy it is for pax to hurt us if it strikes their fancy.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

*Tortious interference*, also known as intentional *interference* with contractual relations, in the common law of *torts*, occurs when one person intentionally damages someone else's contractual or *business* relationships with a third party causing economic harm.

File a claim, name Uber party to the suit. I don't know how much it cost to file a claim in your state.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Anyone wonder why this company lost 2.8 billion last year? So what, if I stop home for an hour for dinner, now they will think that I am drinking? Ask them what you're driving stats showed from that day? If you were nearly perfect on your braking and acceleration, point that out and ask how you managed to do that if you were under the influence. And do yourself a favor and get a dashcam that at least shows enough of you so you have more proof. Plus it CYA


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It sucks when you get a bad passenger like that but look at what damage that one idiot on United Airlines was able to do. He probably cost three good security officers their jobs not to mention tens or hundreds of millions of bad press for the airline.



disp350 said:


> Anyone wonder why this company lost 2.8 billion last year? So what, if I stop home for an hour for dinner, now they will think that I am drinking?


Realistically, what do you expect Uber to do when they get a report of an intoxicated driver? Is it appropriate to suspend pending an investigation? What kind of resources should they expend on the investigation? How much manpower? How much legal time?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Realistically, what do you expect Uber to do when they get a report of an intoxicated driver? Is it appropriate to suspend pending an investigation? What kind of resources should they expend on the investigation? How much manpower? How much legal time?


Last time I checked in the US, you were considered innocent of any charges until proven guilty. With Uber, anytime a drivers sneezes the wrong way and passenger complains, its the other way around. You have to prove your innocent with very little to assist you. The Napoleonic code went out back in the 1800's in Eurpoe


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It sucks when you get a bad passenger like that but look at what damage that one idiot on United Airlines was able to do. He probably cost three good security officers their jobs not to mention tens or hundreds of millions of bad press for the airline.
> 
> Realistically, what do you expect Uber to do when they get a report of an intoxicated driver? Is it appropriate to suspend pending an investigation? What kind of resources should they expend on the investigation? How much manpower? How much legal time?


As much as is needed to prove their case. And they need to be transparent with the evidence. When you malign someone's reputation, you best have your ducks in a row. Otherwise, the penalty should be extremely severe.

I would love to see an Uber lawyer show up in court and say.....we don't have to show you the video. You just need to take our word for it.

That will work out well.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It sucks when you get a bad passenger like that but look at what damage that one idiot on United Airlines was able to do. He probably cost three good security officers their jobs not to mention tens or hundreds of millions of bad press for the airline.
> 
> Realistically, what do you expect Uber to do when they get a report of an intoxicated driver? Is it appropriate to suspend pending an investigation? What kind of resources should they expend on the investigation? How much manpower? How much legal time?


 The man is doctor and you called him idiot. The 3 bad security drag him with artificial tortured and you call the 3 good one.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> The man is doctor and you called him idiot. The 3 bad security drag him with artificial tortured and you call the 3 good one.


You realize this good doctor had his medical license suspended for _ten years_ for illegally dispensing pain killers in addition to having a criminal conviction for trading drugs for sex. He's a creep and he's a flake. While his medical license was suspended he eked out a living by playing semi-professional poker. He's obviously not very good at calling a bluff.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Coachman said:


> It sucks when you get a bad passenger like that but look at what damage that one idiot on United Airlines was able to do. He probably cost three good security officers their jobs not to mention tens or hundreds of millions of bad press for the airline.
> 
> Realistically, what do you expect Uber to do when they get a report of an intoxicated driver? Is it appropriate to suspend pending an investigation? What kind of resources should they expend on the investigation? How much manpower? How much legal time?


I don't think it would be very hard or expensive for them to setup a protocol that if you are reported, especially if the passenger claims that they just rode with you and you were drunk. They could stop your account and send you a popup that says you were reported and that if you go to a police department immediately and submit to a breathalyzer and have it documented and if there is absolutely nothing in your system then you are cleared to go back out. If they Pax decides to report this the next day or something then this scenario doesn't work. But it would be something that could help


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I don't think it would be very hard or expensive for them to setup a protocol that if you are reported, especially if the passenger claims that they just rode with you and you were drunk. They could stop your account and send you a popup that says you were reported and that if you go to a police department immediately and submit to a breathalyzer and have it documented and if there is absolutely nothing in your system then you are cleared to go back out. If they Pax decides to report this the next day or something then this scenario doesn't work. But it would be something that could help


I've never heard of anybody walking into a police station and asking for a breathalyzer. lol

Maybe the ER?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I've never heard of anybody walking into a police station and asking for a breathalyzer. lol
> 
> Maybe the ER?


Someone on another forum said they did it because Uber said the same thing. It didn't help his case, but if you could do that there could be somewhat of a solution.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

mbrezjr said:


> I asked if I had any way to see this supposed video and he said the only way they would respond again is if a law enforcement officer sent a information request.


You could talk to the cops on the off chance one might take pity on you and request the video. Before I did that I'd make sure that I had all my information together to make it as easy as possible to help you out and do as little as possible on the paperwork. Cops are people, too. My friends on the force would help me out but not everyone has buddies in blue. Sometimes, if they have probies or academy students doing a practical at the station, they'll pass off something like this to them.

It would be better if there was some kind of possible criminal angle, like blackmail or extortion. Maybe a pax said something that sounded vaguely threatening. You can say you believe there may be a crime involved here but don't lie. It's a civil matter and that's likely the answer the cops will give you but it's worth a shot.

You can only try that route if your own background and record is lilly f'ing white. Otherwise, a lawyer is your best bet.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You realize this good doctor had his medical license suspended for _ten years_ for illegally dispensing pain killers in addition to having a criminal conviction for trading drugs for sex. He's a creep and he's a flake. While his medical license was suspended he eked out a living by playing semi-professional poker. He's obviously not very good at calling a bluff.


How does what he did in the past matter? Do you think he scammed this whole thing?
Or are saying it is OK to rape him, look at what he was wearing. Always blame the victim. Very cool thing to do.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> It sucks when you get a bad passenger like that but look at what damage that one idiot on United Airlines was able to do. He probably cost three good security officers their jobs not to mention tens or hundreds of millions of bad press for the airline.


They were not good, if they were good they would not have caused the doctor to have injuries and lose 2 teeth. Also United changed their policy and other airlines are paying more to kick customers who paid for a seat off the plane. If an airline wants to get their employees to a different location fly them on a private jet or figure something else out. United and the security thugs were in the wrong and deserve everything coming to them.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> United and the security thugs were in the wrong and deserve everything coming to them.


They were absolutely acting within their rights. That's not the same as saying it was the best move. From a publicity standpoint, it didn't work out so well. But there are plenty of law enforcement officers who end up in that same unfortunate situation. And yes, they pay, even when they're in the right.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> They were absolutely acting within their rights. That's not the same as saying it was the best move. From a publicity standpoint, it didn't work out so well. But there are plenty of law enforcement officers who end up in that same unfortunate situation. And yes, they pay, even when they're in the right.


And how many racists cops beat up a black man on camera and are not even fired, when they should be also jailed?


----------



## JC2004 (Apr 17, 2017)

That sounds terrible I would contact an attorney immediately


----------



## san diego sam (Sep 27, 2017)

mbrezjr said:


> Hi- I received a notice form Uber stating my driver account has now been suspended because a rider notified them I was driving while intoxicated. I know this is false because I don't drink at all. I tried to reach someone at Uber through messaging but all I received was a message stating the decision was non reversible. I then replied threatening legal action and received a call back in less than 5 minutes. The person on the phone only stated they would take my side of the story and that was it, no reinstating of my account because they had video evidence that I was walking out of a bar drunk that evening, which is totally false since I don't drink or go in bars. The person then stated that because I signed off my account for a couple of hours that evening and then signed back on, that was all they needed to confirm it. I asked if I had any way to see this supposed video and he said the only way they would respond again is if a law enforcement officer sent a information request. They would not be required to respond to my attorney or anyone else on this matter. I get they need to take accusations seriously, but to not even give me an opportunity to defend myself is upsetting and making me angry.
> Has anyone else been falsely accused like this and had any recourse in getting reinstated? I find it crazy that I have no way of defending myself with Uber at all unless I file a police report on someone and I don't even know who it is. I'm not even sure the police would take such a claim without any other information and make the request for the supposed video. Any suggestions on what I should do?


Yes me too it was reported I seemed impaired which a bunch of BS I havent had a drink in over two years and dont intend to. Me Im involved at the Rock Church here in San Diego with the surf ministry and Im just a happy stoked guy but not so happy now. There were three reports in a matter of maybe three months. Ive been happily full time employed with Uber for over a year with 1100 rides. This mess has took me back and made me a quite bit depressed.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Does anybody remember the thread where the guy had Tourette's? That would have been funny to have him as a driver **** **** **** it ****


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Paul Vincent said:


> Does anybody remember the thread where the guy had Tourette's? That would have been funny to have him as a driver &%[email protected]!* &%[email protected]!* &%[email protected]!* it &%[email protected]!*


What about an Uber driver with a service dog that has Tourette's?


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> What about an Uber driver with a service dog that has Tourette's?


There was a thread where a driver had Tourette syndrome and was being reported as being inebriated. It was sad but funny


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

san diego sam said:


> Yes me too it was reported I seemed impaired which a bunch of BS I havent had a drink in over two years and dont intend to. Me Im involved at the Rock Church here in San Diego with the surf ministry and Im just a happy stoked guy but not so happy now. There were three reports in a matter of maybe three months. Ive been happily full time employed with Uber for over a year with 1100 rides. This mess has took me back and made me a quite bit depressed.


That sucks. I almost feel that there may be a legal recourse. Can a company simply deny you from engaging in business with them due to an unproven accusation from another customer? Is that really legal?


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

So what happened with OP?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Robert finnly said:


> So what happened with OP?


He only posted once. His story doesn't make sense to me. Who would have taken the video and sent it to Uber? We will never know.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> That sucks. I almost feel that there may be a legal recourse. Can a company simply deny you from engaging in business with them due to an unproven accusation from another customer? Is that really legal?


Yes.

Since we are all independent contractors working in all 50 states and Uber is headquartered in San Francisco, I would presume that California law applies. California is an "at will" state - we can be fired at any time for almost any reason.

But if a passenger makes a false accusation against you that causes you economic damage, you most definitely have the makings of a lawsuit against them.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

You're up against an arbitration clause. An attorney likely won't help.

Small claims court.

Sue for the maximum. If Uber has proof, they'll be required to show it. If they don't, collect the maximum.

Case closed.










mbrezjr said:


> Hi- I received a notice form Uber stating my driver account has now been suspended because a rider notified them I was driving while intoxicated. I know this is false because I don't drink at all. I tried to reach someone at Uber through messaging but all I received was a message stating the decision was non reversible. I then replied threatening legal action and received a call back in less than 5 minutes. The person on the phone only stated they would take my side of the story and that was it, no reinstating of my account because they had video evidence that I was walking out of a bar drunk that evening, which is totally false since I don't drink or go in bars. The person then stated that because I signed off my account for a couple of hours that evening and then signed back on, that was all they needed to confirm it. I asked if I had any way to see this supposed video and he said the only way they would respond again is if a law enforcement officer sent a information request. They would not be required to respond to my attorney or anyone else on this matter. I get they need to take accusations seriously, but to not even give me an opportunity to defend myself is upsetting and making me angry.
> Has anyone else been falsely accused like this and had any recourse in getting reinstated? I find it crazy that I have no way of defending myself with Uber at all unless I file a police report on someone and I don't even know who it is. I'm not even sure the police would take such a claim without any other information and make the request for the supposed video. Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Yes.
> 
> Since we are all independent contractors working in all 50 states and Uber is headquartered in San Francisco, I would presume that California law applies. California is an "at will" state - we can be fired at any time for almost any reason.
> 
> But if a passenger makes a false accusation against you that causes you economic damage, you most definitely have the makings of a lawsuit against them.


Oh right--read another thread where some guy chased back to lyft or uber to get pax details and brought them to court over something they made up and was proven as wrong on the audio recording the guy had.


----------



## san diego sam (Sep 27, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Yes.
> 
> Since we are all independent contractors working in all 50 states and Uber is headquartered in San Francisco, I would presume that California law applies. California is an "at will" state - we can be fired at any time for almost any reason.
> 
> But if a passenger makes a false accusation against you that causes you economic damage, you most definitely have the makings of a lawsuit against them.


Same thing happened to me I let UBER know Im gonna talk to lawyer becuase this is a bunch of BS. I had purchased a car just to do UBER. Im doing Lyft now and looking for other work. One thing I learned too is not to talk is much as I do when I have a passenger in my car. Weird thing is I cant think of who could of complained o well gotta roll with the punches.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Sam, was your account deactivated or were you put in Uber's infamous 48 hour holding cell?

Just curious. 

Sounds like you absolutely insist on enjoying life. Hang in there.


----------



## san diego sam (Sep 27, 2017)

both then deactivated it was a third report ....i absolutely dont smoke drink or drug....my wife could tell anybody that and the day of deactivation she couldnt believe it either


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Over how many months/years did the 3 reports happen?



san diego sam said:


> both then deactivated it was a third report ....i absolutely dont smoke drink or drug....my wife could tell anybody that and the day of deactivation she couldnt believe it either


----------



## san diego sam (Sep 27, 2017)

One month then second month and the three strikes I'm out...one would think I went on a bender but not so at all


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

mbrezjr said:


> Hi- I received a notice form Uber stating my driver account has now been suspended because a rider notified them I was driving while intoxicated. I know this is false because I don't drink at all. I tried to reach someone at Uber through messaging but all I received was a message stating the decision was non reversible. I then replied threatening legal action and received a call back in less than 5 minutes. The person on the phone only stated they would take my side of the story and that was it, no reinstating of my account because they had video evidence that I was walking out of a bar drunk that evening, which is totally false since I don't drink or go in bars. The person then stated that because I signed off my account for a couple of hours that evening and then signed back on, that was all they needed to confirm it. I asked if I had any way to see this supposed video and he said the only way they would respond again is if a law enforcement officer sent a information request. They would not be required to respond to my attorney or anyone else on this matter. I get they need to take accusations seriously, but to not even give me an opportunity to defend myself is upsetting and making me angry.
> Has anyone else been falsely accused like this and had any recourse in getting reinstated? I find it crazy that I have no way of defending myself with Uber at all unless I file a police report on someone and I don't even know who it is. I'm not even sure the police would take such a claim without any other information and make the request for the supposed video. Any suggestions on what I should do?


If I was to take a guess this is somebody that you know that's giving you some Payback for whatever reason there's just too much coincidence in here


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> And how many racists cops beat up a black man on camera and are not even fired, when they should be also jailed?


I don't know, but neither do you


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Rat said:


> I don't know, but neither do you


I wonder if there's discrimination against Rats.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I wonder if there's discrimination against Rats.


I eat in the finest restaurants in town and live in the most expensive homes. But it's legal to shoot me


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Happened to me. Give them your side of the story. Tell them you have Dashawn footage and in 72 hours you’ll be deactivated. Pax will do anything for a free ride. The ride in question with me was 7 dollars


----------

